# Mari Lyn and the Funniest Subtitles of ALL TIME! LOL!



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Sempre libera...... sort of;-) Must see subtitles!!!! Trust me on this.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Gna! Curvatevi!:lol:


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

the earnest "sight reading" of the coloratura is priceless  her _Una voce poco fa_ is equally as hilarious.


----------



## katdad (Jan 1, 2009)

May the gods protect us!

Bless her, she's doing her best, but... eh, having to gasp at every phrase, bless her -- she seems to be singing all chest voice with insufficient diaphragm support, and it shows.

And you're right, the subtitles are precious!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

And the wigs are sunnink else too!


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Move over, Florence Foster Jenkins! :lol:


----------

